# The $850 challange



## showgren (Dec 18, 2009)

Preface: This site is great. I am always amazed at the time, energy and dedication hobbyist share with strangers. Your knowledge is invaluable. Thanks! Like many previous posts, I am looking for my first system and in some ways my last. After this initial purchase I don’t see myself having the resources to invest further. I would like to end up with a complete 5.1 system.

Background: I began by looking at HTIB systems. I knew from the get go I would be getting a subpar system and was okay with it. I was looking at the Onkyos S6200 and S7200 initially until I received a bonus at work that bumped me up to the S9100 (available for $850 amazon or newegg). I almost pulled the trigger but decided to delve into the audiophiles lair, my biggest and best mistake. I am truly overwhelmed…help!

Budget: $850 is my cap, sorry.

Dimensions: The room where this will be used is 17ft wide by 20ft long and a vaulted ceiling with the highest point at 10 ft 3 inches (not much of vault…I know). The TV is placed on the longest wall (50inch Panny plasma). Let me know if you need more detail than this.

Requirements: I use the term loosely as I don’t have the cash to back it up. 
1.	Receiver
a.	7.1 or 7.2 receiver
b.	Zone two capability (I have stereo speakers on the deck)
c.	At least 4 HDMI repeater (audio and video, right?) inputs.
d.	Latest codec support (TrueHD, DTS-HD)

2.	Speakers
a.	5.1 system
b.	Book shelf style fronts and surrounds, wall mountable (I am willing to mod this myself)
c.	A reasonably sized Sub.

Conclusion: *Should I just bite the bullet and go for the S9100?* I recently read a review of the SBS-01 5.1 speaker system and fell in love with her, but I don’t want to blow my whole budget ($800 special) on speakers and be stuck with the donated all in one Samsung five disk changer HTIB. I considered buying the SBS-01 system without the sub (around $399 I believe) and saving up for something later but I am not convinced I will have the money for this in the future (I have the Sammy sub too). I do have some speakers I could use as surrounds (old school Kenwood stereos or again the sammys) if I really felt like I was benefiting from the increase in quality on the fronts/center.

Please feel free to ask questions. Like everyone, I wish I had some real cash for this but…


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

showgren said:


> Preface: This site is great. I am always amazed at the time, energy and dedication hobbyist share with strangers. Your knowledge is invaluable. Thanks! Like many previous posts, I am looking for my first system and in some ways my last. After this initial purchase I don’t see myself having the resources to invest further. I would like to end up with a complete 5.1 system.
> 
> Background: I began by looking at HTIB systems. I knew from the get go I would be getting a subpar system and was okay with it. I was looking at the Onkyos S6200 and S7200 initially until I received a bonus at work that bumped me up to the S9100 (available for $850 amazon or newegg). I almost pulled the trigger but decided to delve into the audiophiles lair, my biggest and best mistake. I am truly overwhelmed…help!
> 
> ...


Speakers are more important than receivers and have a much slower depreciation. Great speakers can last decades. Most receivers last a few years at most due to changes in technology. I suggest you get the best pair of speakers you can and a receiver that's got pre-amp outs.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
This is not going to be remotely easy. I would go with the SVS 5.0 system for 399. This leaves you with 450 Dollars for a receiver and subwoofer,
Here is the best Receiver I can think of:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-90w-X-7ch-Hdmi-Theater-Receiver-Black/1.html And it does have Zone 2.

This leaves 150 Dollars for a subwoofer. I all truth, I would look at Craigslist and Audiogon to see if there are any used subwoofers in that range.

Better to get the best quality equipment you can and save for the subwoofer. The TX-SR606 is the cheapest AVR I can think of with enough power and current to do the SVS's justice. The 506 will not get the most out of the SVS's.
Here is a used B&W sub in Dallas:http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?homesubw&1264012276&/B-W-asw-500-
He is asking 265, but you might be able to talk him down.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

$150 for a subwoofer? Hmm, try this one.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Not bad. That would work. It is just really difficult to meet your criteria for 850 Dollars. A quality subwoofer would take up over half of your budget.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

All very good points made above. If you have not already give a read to this post and dont get to overwhelmed by it all. Its always best to take a look at what is priority and build your system piece by piece as you will end up with a much better system once done that will last you years.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Not bad. That would work. It is just really difficult to meet your criteria for 850 Dollars. A quality subwoofer would take up over half of your budget.
> Cheers,
> JJ


When the Beta's were on sale via ebay it was easy to pull off actually. 

But they aren't around anymore. :crying:

Still the HK AVRs via their refurb store present the cheapest receivers capable of driving the SVS speakers to reasonable volumes. You can purchase an HK AVR 254 for around 200/250 dollars. I'd recommend this over the 606 because it allows you to use an external amp if you want to go that way. I'd never buy a receiver without pre-amp outs. The receiver aint perfect, but it sure does do the job. :T


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

dyohn said:


> $150 for a subwoofer? Hmm, try this one.


http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-635 I use to have the 10" version of this sub and it did a decent enough job for the average joe.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> When the Beta's were on sale via ebay it was easy to pull off actually.
> 
> But they aren't around anymore. :crying:
> 
> Still the HK AVRs via their refurb store present the cheapest receivers capable of driving the SVS speakers to reasonable volumes. You can purchase an HK AVR 254 for around 200/250 dollars. I'd recommend this over the 606 because it allows you to use an external amp if you want to go that way. I'd never buy a receiver without pre-amp outs. The receiver aint perfect, but it sure does do the job. :T


Hello,
I am witcha about preouts. However with this budget and needing 4 HDMI inputs, it was the best I could think of. Also, the 606 has Audyssey's basic EQ which is still pretty good.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

This is basically my first setup I'm detailing with a couple of improvements. 
It's all stuff available from our very own shack store too!

http://www.hometheatershack.com/ele...000LK8U8S-Infinity_Primus_Theater_Packii.html
$350

http://www.hometheatershack.com/ele...c=audiovideoelectronics&n=172282&i=B000N81BPC $250 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/ele....php?k=dayton+sub-120&c=audiovideoelectronics $150

That total to $750 which is plenty for cables and shipping. This system would blow away any Bose setup and would probably hold its own against the SVS system. I've owned a Dayton sub like the one listed and it worked extremely well given the price. I currently use the HK AVR247 and can vouch that it's got plenty of power to drive those speakers. HK is a very conservative rater of their receivers so you can bet it will beat it's spec in most situations. 

If you buy the above system you will have a great setup. Plus it leaves you numerous upgrade options with pre-amp outs, and speakers that are easily modified to hifi quality. The primus drivers are actually in consideration for my midrange drivers for my reference 3-way build. 

To top it all off your purchase helps us keep the light on at the shack.

On the hdmi's(very few devices benefit from HDMI) Most are just fine with component/digital.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The only issue I see with the H/K is the lack of HDMI inputs. 2 in the one you linked to. Also, while I know H/K understates its rated power, that is pretty low figure.
Here is a link to the bench test of the 606: http://www.hometheatermag.com/receivers/808onk/index3.html
While it does lack preouts, the 606 is still what I would go with at this budget.

The Dayton Subwoofer would be perfect with the SVS Package and Onkyo if wanting to meet that challenge.
The SVS's combined with the Dayton Subwoofer would be a excellent combo.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The only issue I see with the H/K is the lack of HDMI inputs. 2 in the one you linked to. Also, while I know H/K understates its rated power, that is pretty low figure.
> Here is a link to the bench test of the 606: http://www.hometheatermag.com/receivers/808onk/index3.html
> While it does lack preouts, the 606 is still what I would go with at this budget.
> ...


Certainly true, but the HK AVR will have comparable power to the 600 series Onkyo in my experience. The lack of HDMI outputs isn't the primary concern with the HK either. It's the quirkiness of the software. Still we are talking about a tight budget. 

My strongest suggestion is the person start with the best 2 speakers they can get on their budget and an inexpensive 2 channel receiver of some kind. I realize it's not popular, but speakers are what make the real sound and a great 2 channel system always bests a subpar home theater in my experience. I wish I'd gone that way from the start. Then I wouldn't have swapped speakers so much.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
We are in complete agreement. In the past threads like this, I have always advocated getting the best Speakers you can get even if it means only getting Fronts and perhaps a Center Channel.
However, this is a pretty specific list of wants and needs on the proposal and I tried to honor the OP's stated wishes.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## showgren (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, the last two post are almost convincing me I am doing this all wrong. If I did go the slow update route and focus on two or three really good speakers, will I really be able to tell the difference with out the system being side by side to an inferior 5.1 system? Do any book shelf speakers fall into the "really good" category? If you had $850 and weren't going to by another piece of equipment for 5 to 10 years what route would you go?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The SVS's are actually quite good. I highly recommend you read the review for them from Sound & Vision Magazine. They are legitimately good Speakers.
Here are some links to reviews:http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/speakers/1962/svs-sbs-01-home-theater-speaker-system.html
http://www.goodsound.com/equipment/svs_sbs01_pb10nsd.htm

And yes there are many Bookshelf or Monitor sized Speakers that are truly excellent. Some costing thousands of Dollars.

I really think the 5.0 SVS combo with the Dayton Subwoofer and either the Onkyo AVR or H/K would nail your budget and sound really good.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

My thoughts,... a good pair of speakers will likely WOW you much more than 5 mediocre speakers. That would be my suggestion except for one thing, "5-10 years" without adding to the system? 

IMO, there are few good speakers that will fit your budget. If you want 5.1 I'd say you've gotten some pretty good advice, SVS, Dayton and Onkyo should be a system you can live with for quite some time.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If wanting to start off with a high quality pair of Floorstanding Speakers and a AVR, you could also go with PSB Image T45's:https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm They are listed about a half the way down and cost 479 for the pair. They originally retailed for around 800 Dollars and are great Speakers.

With the remaining 400 Dollars, I would get the TX-SR706:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Thx-100w-X-7ch-Theater-Receiver-Black/1.html
This would add THX Certification, full preamp outputs for adding an amplifier, more power, and a more powerful version of Audyssey.

This would definitely be a more High End approach. However, you would only have a pair of Speakers.
That being said, they are excellent Speakers and you could add Speakers as finances permit.

The original MSRP of this combo is over 1500 Dollars and represents excellent value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

Harmon AVR2600 - $539

Polk RM6750 $229.99


----------

